# Automatic rebooting to Clockworkmod recovery after flashing



## chigo17 (Apr 24, 2012)

My d2g will not boot straight after using clockworkmod recovery. It boots straight to clockwork recovery mod, I'll now reboot the system from there. How can I get my phone to boot straight once again. Everything else works fine, root, band unlock, wifi, etc.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you overclocked or installed Jakebitesmod, that thread holds your answer. If not, more details are needed such as your ROM / version & what apps / mods you installed.


----------



## chigo17 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if I overclocked, but I'm sure that I did not install Jakebitsemod. My D2g is on Android 2.3.4 and system version 4.5.629.A956. I rooted the phone and unbanded and it is presently running on 4.5.629. and 2.3.4


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't own a D2G & you've pretty much exhausted my expertise. I don't know enough to tell if you're on stock. I also don't know if this is default or configurable behavior based on what you've done so far. I suspect it is both default & configurable, so maybe read up more on the methods you used to root & unband. It might be as simple as just navigating to /system/etc/init.d in a root file explorer (Root Browser, Root Explorer, ES File Explorer), open up 01recovery in any text editor and set doRecovery to 0.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

read http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global/118785-proper-use-droid-2-x-bootstrapper.html

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## chigo17 (Apr 24, 2012)

Solved!! After posting the question, I decided to try re-installing the Droid 2 Bootstrap and do bootstrap, then I powered off. When I turned back the phone. It booted up straight. I rebooted it again and iT booted up straight.

Thank you Joeblow and Shadow for your responses.
Shadow your compilations have been a wonderful resource for me. I keep consulting it. I've started reading your reference where bootstrap is explained. I'll have to take a closer look at it to better understand this bootstrap subject. Thanks once more. FUll 5 stars for you.


----------

